# Vertical Cove Panel Raising Bit



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

Hello All:

I'm looking to buy a vertical cove panel raising bit. I like the one offered by Lee Valley here, but it seems a bit pricey at $56. Anyone know of a seller of a similar bit that is more reasonably priced? 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim...

here's one..

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2


----------



## TanOak (May 31, 2010)

That looks pretty good, thanks!


----------

